# Sticky  Dolly & Dumpling's Photo Album



## Whitefeather

We were blessed with the unexpected birth of two adorable babies on January 28th (maybe the 27th) & 29th. 
I discovered them on January 30th which I am using as day1 of the photo album.
I would first like to introduce the proud parents,​

*Sadie & Malio*









I hope you all enjoy this photo album as much as I am having fun creating it.
Each day I will post a current picture.

For those who have never had the wonderful opportunity to watch a pair of pigeons grow from tiny 'pin feathered' beings to beautiful birds, I hope this will be an enjoyable & educational experience.

Although this thread will be for viewing only, the original 'discussion' thread can be accessed by clicking on the following link.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25027​


----------



## Whitefeather

*The growing process begins*

*Day 1, 2008-01-30*
*Dumpling (top) was born on January 27th or 28th & Dolly was born on January 29th*









*Day 1*
*Our first meal*










*Day 2*









*Day 3*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 4
I'm just starting to open my eyes*









*Day 5 
Beginning to show our true colors*









*Day 6
Mom has her beak full*









*Day 7
We're one week old today*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 8
What do you think we'll have for dinner tonight*








*Probably some more soupy seeds*

*Day 9
First Family Portrait*









*Day 10
Dolly shows signs of Capuchine feathering*









*Day 11
Our first picture outside of our nest*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 12
Malio, tending to his babies*









*Day 13
Learning to preen*









*Day 14
We're two weeks old today*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 15
Fancy feathers*









*Day 16
Happy Valentine's Day*









*Day 17
Personalities begin to surface*
*"WHAT? Is there something on my feathers, Dumpling?"* 








*"No, I was just checking out how your feathers are curling up on the back of your head."* 

*Day 18
Discovering the seed dish*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 19
Bound & Determined
"Hey, DUMPLING, I got one, I finally got a seed."*  








*"That's great, Dolly." "But remember, it's much easier to get them from the seed dish."*  

*Day 19
Just Lazin' on a Sunny Sunday Afternoon*


----------



## Whitefeather

Since it's President's Day here in the US, I thought a few 'patriotic' flowers added to today's picture would be kind of fun. 
Dolly & Dumpling seemed to enjoy them.  


*Day 20
This is the prettiest nest I've ever seen. 
Do you have a favorite color, Dolly? *










*It would have to be this bright blue one*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 21
We're three weeks old today*










*Day 21
Here's a better picture to compare with our other weekly photos, to show how much we've grown *


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 22
Dolly & Daddy*










*Day 22
Dumpling learning that it's all in the balance
Let's see, first stretch the wing, then stretch the leg*







​


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 23
Dolly makes her maiden flight*







​
*Day 23 
Feathers & Fur
Reese meets Dolly & Dumpling​*






​


----------



## Whitefeather

I thought this would be a fun picture. It really shows the difference between Dolly (L) with her Capuchine mane & Dumpling with his 'spotted' feathering. I just noticed today he has one little patch of red/brown feathers on top of his head.  

*Day 24
A view from above*







​


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 25
Another family photo
We've grown lots since our last family photo* (Day 9)


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 26
Dumpling climbs his way to the top*








*He didn't quite make it to the platform perch so he decided to just walk the rest of the way rather than go back down to the floor & start over again.  *

*Meanwhile . . . *

*Dolly makes a wrong turn & ends up at Grandma & Grandpa's place. * 






*She seemed more interested in the seed dish than visiting. ​*


----------



## Whitefeather

Dumpling flew over to the _other_ platform perch their parents frequent. Dolly followed & became curious with the mirror. Dumpling was only interested in eating.  

*Day 27
"Hey Dumpling, if you Look into this thing you can see **yourself" *


----------



## Whitefeather

*Day 28 
 We're one month old today*  






*We hope you've all enjoyed watching us grow.​** Grandma Cindy will be posting pictures of us from time to time as we explore & learn new things. 

We love you all,
Dolly & Dumpling​*​


----------



## Whitefeather

*Growth at a glance*

We're always remarking on how fast our pijjies grow up. 
So I decided to put Dolly & dumpling's weekly photos into one post for comparison _at a glance_. 


*Day 7
We're one week old today*










*Day 14
We're two weeks old today*










*Day 21
We're three weeks old today *









*Day 28 
We're one month old today*


----------



## Whitefeather

*Here are a couple updated pictures of me & Dumpling.  
(Nothing too exciting)
Grandma Cindy will explain about some of our changes & what we've been up to in our discussion thread.*

*Wednesday, 03-05-08
Dolly*









*Wednesday, 03-05-08
Dumpling *


----------



## Whitefeather

*Update*

*Dolly & Dumpling are inseparable*  
Dolly is now sporting a full Capuchine main & chain


----------



## Whitefeather

Three Generation Photo
*Mikko* (Dolly's Grandpa, Middle)
*Malio* (Dolly's Dad, right)
*Dolly* (Standing on the brick)


----------



## Whitefeather

I thought this would be an appropriate day to update you all on the goings on of Dolly and Dumpling.

There have been lots of changes. 
Dolly is now A.K.A. 'Big D'. Turns out *he* wasn't the cute little hen I thought. 
So, not only do we have a three generation Capuchine family, they are all male. 

Dolly and his sister, Dumpling, have become a couple. Sharing nest duries of sitting on *'fake*' eggs.

Dolly still torments his grandparents, with Dumpling following close behind, when they are between nesting, but all in all they're *sweethearts*. 

Here's a photo of them last year and one I just took a couple minutes ago.

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY* 

*Dolly (left) and Dumpling*
02-14-*2008*









*Dolly (left) and Dumpling *
02-14-*2009*


----------

